# Atmosphère 0.9.0 released, introduces emuMMC support



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

And we've hit a milestone ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Milenko (Jun 16, 2019)

emuMMC in action


----------



## m4xw (Jun 16, 2019)

For this version its absolutely recommended to use partition based instead of file based (due to some unmounting/buffering issues).
Anyway, hekate (which will also be used as a setup utility), got delayed because of some other bugs of new features...
We spent the last 40+h on it, it's 7am now and we just have to call it a day, but we will soon release the setup utilities etc!


----------



## Ninn (Jun 16, 2019)

Amazing! It came out just in time for Super Mario Maker 2! You guys are geniuses.

Thanks for all the time and hard work that went into this.


----------



## nachuz (Jun 16, 2019)

SX OS is officially obsolete and ironically is the only one that is paid:

New Switch version? you have to wait 1 month for SX OS to support it
Wow! that custom sysmodule seems nice! Too bad that those custom controller schemes or amiibo emulation isn't supported on SX OS
$35 for a XCI loader, when NSP is better and you don't have to go through a menu to load it first
Illegal files in order to achieve that!
Wanna have it? Pay for it on pages that seem suspicious
Basically, outdated Atmosphere but with less features and a XCI loader


----------



## wicksand420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome, Great work guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

nachuz said:


> SX OS is officially obsolete and ironically is the only one that is paid:
> 
> New Switch version? you have to wait 1 month for SX OS to support it
> Wow! that custom sysmodule seems nice! Too bad that those custom controller schemes or amiibo emulation isn't supported on SX OS
> ...


I accept it isn't needed anymore but XCIs don't ban. And pressing a twice. And reinx is also updated atmosphere


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> I accept it isn't needed anymore but XCIs don't ban. And pressing a twice. And reinx is also updated atmosphere


XCIs aren't immune to bans either (well if you're an idiot).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> XCIs aren't immune to bans either (well if you're an idiot).


Well just don't go online (not like me I'm intelligent)


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 16, 2019)

Wow bloody nice finally. Is there a way to boot atmosphere emunand 4 now without ever needing to boot to CFW like with SX OS send the payload and booting directly to emunand?

Hope a good tut with everything comes soon...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

Xci bans you even if you dump your own.
I still think xci is still needed.
I only use dumps of my own cards in xci format. I dislike nsp. This format plainly sux.
Atmosphere is nice but sxos is nice too. Both in one would be the best.

Both in separate are just "okay"
Cheats and xci from sxos in atmosphere and that cfw would be golden.

I m glad that Emunand finally arrived. I have no use of it sadly as my ofw is too high to make any good use out of it. Still good for all the ones that need it though


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 16, 2019)

What’s different between EmuNAND and EmuMMC?


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 16, 2019)

Atmosphere can have everything since it's almost like a whole full custom OS made with modding in mind so after full release anyone can start adding whatever they want...

I really want is someone modding the home menu and add telemetry like all temp sensors, clocks info and that kind of stuff while playing a game...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> What’s different between EmuNAND and EmuMMC?


For the end user it's the same
Emunand is sxos 
Emummc is atmosphere


----------



## fenomeno0chris (Jun 16, 2019)

So is it now possible to boot into CFW without payload injection? 
(Video from above as reference)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

fenomeno0chris said:


> So is it now possible to boot into CFW without payload injection?
> (Video from above as reference)


Only on low ass firmware.
It will eventually be possible from 7. X downwards.

Right now it's 3.0.0 I guess or lower


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 16, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> What’s different between EmuNAND and EmuMMC?


I think it's just a different name for the same thing because emmc is also the type of memory on the switch physically...

But I'm sure atmosphere uses quite a different code than the way TX does for their SXOS...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Yep I think it's just a different name for the same thing because emmc is also the type of memory on the switch physically...
> 
> But I'm sure atmosphere uses quite a different code than the way TX does for their SXOS...


Maybe other offsets or handling too. But the end user doesn't care about that anyway


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yep I want is that it works fine .

Anyway all I want is coldboot on my 3.02 sysnand Switch...

But even better would be someone hacking the faster upcoming Nintendo switch very fast, I would sell my switch right away, I always want more POOOOOOWER .

Sadly it will probably take years for someone to hack the upcoming improved switch, who knows... Unless they find yet again new exploits on the Nvidia side lol, at least on Intel CPUs it just keep getting worse and worse and they keep finding new bugs on the hardware...

Now with Intel the best protection is disabling hyperthreading which is the only thing saving my old 2011 I7 K so I paid lot more and now they want us to disable the extra feature we paid for because they made some mistake FFS they should sue Intel, I feel robbed!!!


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

voddy said:


> Xci bans you even if you dump your own.
> I still think xci is still needed.
> I only use dumps of my own cards in xci format. I dislike nsp. This format plainly sux.
> Atmosphere is nice but sxos is nice too. Both in one would be the best.
> ...


Atmosphere already has cheats though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Atmosphere already has cheats though


True but not as nicely made as the sxos version imo. It's a good start though ^^ but the backwards compatibility is nice.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

voddy said:


> True but not as nicely made as the sxos version imo. It's a good start though ^^ but the backwards compatibility is nice.


I'd argue it's nicer than SX OS. There are more tools to make cheats and bugs with the SX OS cheat engine have been fixed with dmnt (Atmosphere's Cheat Engine)


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 16, 2019)

Just bought an RCM jig and a larger capacity SD a few days ago, to finally hack my Switch. Good timing I guess? 

Thanks to all the wizards out there that worked on this. It continues to blow my mind!


----------



## KuranKu (Jun 16, 2019)

Please wait for AMS 9.0.1 before getting into emummc ^^


----------



## regnad (Jun 16, 2019)

I’ll ask you to excuse my  noobishness in advance please.

AFAIK I’ve been doing everything right in preparation for this day. I have a pre-modding NAND back up from 4.1, and have updated since then without burning fuses.

So you’d want your legit NAND to be the untouched one, and the emulated one to be the one with CFW, right?

This means your legit NAND needs to be on the latest firmware or this is all for nothing, which means burning fuses, right? restore your original NAND, and then update it legitimately through Nintendo’s servers, right? So you have to back up all your saves and in essence start totally from scratch on the latest FW? And from there make your redirected CFW NAND?

And this means you have to _always_ be on the latest FW on the legit NAND or there’s no point, right? What if a new FW adds something to detect a redirected NAND? Are we all screwed?


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Jun 16, 2019)

So it took them 8 months to do the same thing SX already has? Nice copy I guess.


----------



## KuranKu (Jun 16, 2019)

ImLEBrAn said:


> So it took them 8 months to do the same thing SX already has? Nice copy I guess.


This nothing like sx os , sx os used dirty implamintation a hook diffrent functions 
Ams Emummc > sx Emunand by all means 
And this will come way more promesing than sx emunand .... irrcccc


----------



## gizmomelb (Jun 16, 2019)

Traditionally SX OS users have not shit all over atmosphere's parade when they get some new features (unlike the reverse), so can we stop the SX OS vs atmos bullshit please?


----------



## KuranKu (Jun 16, 2019)

gizmomelb said:


> Traditionally SX OS users have not shit all over atmosphere's parade when they get some new features (unlike the reverse), so can we stop the SX OS vs atmos bullshit please?


No bullshit or drama, the guy said what he thinks i have corrected him all fine mate ^^


----------



## gizmomelb (Jun 16, 2019)

no worries mate, just getting in early as we all know how fast the ''us vs them'' CFW comments escalate out of control.


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Jun 16, 2019)

KuranKu said:


> No bullshit or drama, the guy said what he thinks i have corrected him all fine mate ^^


You haven't corrected anything.


----------



## jacopastorius (Jun 16, 2019)

Great result for the hacking scene, we really have to say thank to the Devs.
Anyway, I think unless you have a 1.0.0 fw for booting emummc directly from sysnand , it is a little frustrating. This because you have to disable auto RCM and every time the jig has to be inserted to boot in sysnan or emunand


----------



## mike087 (Jun 16, 2019)

I will keep sx os tho, playing xcis offline and playing online with my original games... not banned since its realease. I dont wanna take the risk with emunand


----------



## fst312 (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m going to wait because I already have a banned switch and I recently got another unpatched switch at the moment mainly as a backup switch.I’m just glad this was released.


----------



## smf (Jun 16, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> What’s different between EmuNAND and EmuMMC?



Earlier systems had raw NAND chips on the motherboard and "emulating" those with hard disk or sd card became "emunand".

The switch uses an MMC module, which almost certainly contains NAND chips. I suspect they just called it something different for fun.



regnad said:


> And this means you have to _always_ be on the latest FW on the legit NAND or there’s no point, right?



If you want to go online then yes you have to be on the latest on sysnand, but if for example you have a 1.0.0 console that you boot atmosphere using a web browser exploit then you will be able to run whatever FW you want from enunand.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

ImLEBrAn said:


> So it took them 8 months to do the same thing SX already has? Nice copy I guess.





KuranKu said:


> This nothing like sx os , sx os used dirty implamintation a hook diffrent functions
> Ams Emummc > sx Emunand by all means
> And this will come way more promesing than sx emunand .... irrcccc





ImLEBrAn said:


> You haven't corrected anything.


----------



## KuranKu (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


>


Ehh im not into this nonesence , everyone alowed to think what they have in mind ,
Ones again sx emu isnt what emummc is they are developed on diffrent approach ... end of discusions


----------



## jacopastorius (Jun 16, 2019)

mike087 said:


> I will keep sx os tho, playing xcis offline and playing online with my original games... not banned since its realease. I dont wanna take the risk with emunand


How do you manage to boot into different nands? Do you have auto RCM enabled and sx os allow to choose what to boot in its boot menu?


----------



## fst312 (Jun 16, 2019)

I am curious about something though, obviously don’t go online with this but does that online also include lan play. I guess I’m not just asking about atmosphere here because I’m not too sure how sxos emunand is.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 16, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> What’s different between EmuNAND and EmuMMC?


EmuMMC is just a fancy term given to emuNAND in this case. Technically speaking they are basically the same thing.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 16, 2019)

mike087 said:


> I will keep sx os tho, playing xcis offline and playing online with my original games... not banned since its realease. I dont wanna take the risk with emunand


nice , do you use ofw when you play your online games (from sx menu you launch ofw?)




jacopastorius said:


> How do you manage to boot into different nands? Do you have auto RCM enabled and sx os allow to choose what to boot in its boot menu?


yes it allows you to boot into ofw (i usually always updated my games this way and still haven't been banned after a year)


----------



## mattytrog (Jun 16, 2019)

EmuMMC = correct term (in the switch's case)
Emunand = old school term(nds/Wii)

That's all


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


>


Same thing different name. You sure showed me.


----------



## KiwiDude (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't get the whole deal with versions. So, as of right now, does emuMMC only work for low firmwares? Or does the firmware only determine how you boot into OFW/CFW?


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 16, 2019)

I still dont get why people think nsp is better than xci... Id rather jut go to a menu for a sec to load a game than have to install and uninstall something every time the nand/sd card is full. 
Surely XCI from usb hdd trumps nsp???

Anyway on topic, its good that there are options for emunand now, personally i dont bother with either (Still unbanned) but i may in the future if the features of both CFWs are eventually combined. Atmos with xci from hdd and id move across without argument. Ive had my moneys worth out of my SX purchase so im happy either way.


----------



## Phenj (Jun 16, 2019)

Waiting for Atmosphere 0.9.1 and new Hekate, then i'll migrate my emuNAND from SX-OS to Atmosphere.
Still gotta figure out the fastest way to do that...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice work.

Been waiting for this one for quite a while.

Will be using this.

Also to quickly clarify my guess as to why it's emuMMC:

This is the same implementation that SX does for their emuMMC, except it's much saner.
This is not the method they want to permanently keep using, afaik the eventual intent is to switch (heh) over to using thermosphere, which is specifically making use of the EL2 mode of the Switch. This is _not_ thermosphere. The reason they don't have thermosphere as of yet is because they ran into memory issues with making thermosphere. (there's only three memory pages of RAM for EL2).
Plus of course, the already stated technically better definition.
Also, I heard that the file method is kinda broken in this release, so you'll have to use the partition method for now (which is better anyways.)


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 16, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Been waiting for this one for quite a while.
> 
> ...


What would be the difference to what we have now vs thermosphere (their eventual target)?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> What would be the difference to what we have now vs thermosphere (their eventual target)?


User-end wise? Nothing.

Background wise, it's a tad cleaner as it doesn't rely on patching fs.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> What would be the difference to what we have now vs thermosphere (their eventual target)?



The current implementation are a file system redirection, the EL2 Mode are a virtualization through hypervisor and more optimized for ARM chipsets.


----------



## xwizit (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey Guys

Can i clarify

Currently i have atmos on 7.01. Switched over from sx os a while ago. love it.

With this emunand, what are the main advantages?

Can i use emunand and play retail games online with a higher firmware? i remember on 3ds early days, you can keep sysnand on low, and then have an emunand on high firmware, and go online and keep emunand "clean". is this the case here?


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

xwizit said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Can i clarify
> 
> ...



If you have unpatched unit the most recommended case for emunand are clean ofw on sysnand and cfw and homebrew stuff on the emummc.

You need boot with hekate and apply patches to filesystem, so it can be detectable.

You don't need to worry if you have unpatched RCM unit, you always gona can inject payloads to RCM, so stay on clean and last version of OFW on sysnand are safe, the other approach are for patched units that can run software exploits to enter on RCM mode, but as I said before, are risky because the "patched boot" are detectable.


----------



## xwizit (Jun 16, 2019)

Chocola said:


> If you have unpatched unit the most recommended case for emunand are clean ofw on sysnand and cfw and homebrew stuff on the emummc.
> 
> You need boot with hekate and apply patches to filesystem, so it can be detectable.
> 
> You don't need to worry if you have unpatched RCM unit, you always gona can inject payloads to RCM, so stay on clean and last version of OFW on sysnand are safe, the other approach are for patched units that can run software exploits to enter on RCM mode, but as I said before, are risky because the "patched boot" are detectable.




So the safest thing is still 100% clean second unit?


----------



## Agahniim (Jun 16, 2019)

damn it. I only have a tainted nand.  I guess there is no real use for me then


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

*If you have an unclean NAND, either through piracy or tampering with stuff you shouldn't, but have kept it always offline and still have a clean NAND backup, do the following:*

Backup your unclean NAND
Restore your clean NAND
Set up the unclean NAND for emuMMC
Should be easy, but is probably handy.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you for your effort and work 


So what I think, feel free to correct me as I may not be up to date with switch scene:

- I did a MMC backup on a clean switch 4.1, so I'll have to restore it. (I never updated sysMMC, so my fuses are not burned either)
if you updated sysMMC you had to be sure you didn't burned fuse to be able to restore the MMC.

- I'm using AutoRCM (I don't have a jig)

- the purpose would be to be on clean updated sysMMC to access online games (for example), and use an exploit to boot emuMMC offline (for homebrew).

- if I update to 7.0 and more, I think I've read that Hekate can't run "stock" anymore to boot OFW without burning fuses, so I'll have to update to >7.0 with burned fuses (not really a problem if I don't want to go back to lower firmware).
but then, as there's no way to boot OFW from AutoRMC, I'll have to disable it to be able to boot OFW.

- I could use (unreleased) deja vu 7.0< exploit to boot into CFW without jig, but if the purpose is to keep sysMMC updated (past 7.0) then I lose that feature and need a jig to boot into emuMMC.

- if fuses are burned, emuMMC still work on mismatched CFW right?


so, am I right ?
- sysMMC : updated, burned fuses 
- no autoRCM anymore (cause hekate doesn't boot stock FW anymore). Or maybe I missed the fix from hekate?
- jig required to boot into emuMMC

Is there no "official payload booter" to replace hekate's stock option ? a way to boot the official one, like if there were no autoRCM ? it'll burn fuse, but then autoRCM will still be there and atmosphere will still work with incompatible fuse number.

we could have a payload (like ArgonNX) to choose what to boot : stock, emu, linux, hekate. (and be careful not to boot other CFW using sysMMC, like hekate->cfw)


----------



## XxAsunaxX (Jun 16, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> *If you have an unclean NAND, either through piracy or tampering with stuff you shouldn't, but have kept it always offline and still have a clean NAND backup, do the following:*
> 
> Backup your unclean NAND
> Restore your clean NAND
> ...



Since my dumb self never backup a clean NAND, would formatting the Switch make it clean?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

XxAsunaxX said:


> Since my dumb self never backup a clean NAND, would formatting the Switch make it clean?


no
even less if you are already banned, formatting will not unban you.

it'll only give you issues to restore your savegame and reinstall everything


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

XxAsunaxX said:


> Since my dumb self never backup a clean NAND, would formatting the Switch make it clean?


Nop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cyan said:


> - if I update to 7.0 and more, I think I've read that Hekate can't run "stock" anymore to boot OFW without burning fuses, so I'll have to update to >7.0 with burned fuses (not really a problem if I don't want to go back to lower firmware).
> but then, as there's no way to boot OFW from AutoRMC, I'll have to disable it to be able to boot OFW


No, 7.x and up rely on sept. It doesn't burn extra fuses.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

oh, thanks.
so Sept can run OFW without burning fuse too? 
then I can keep AutoRCM and boot stock updated FW.
I'm unsure about that. if it's uses Sept, it might not be a clean undetectable OFW anymore.

or I'll have to buy a jig to keep uptated sysMMC and boot emuMMC


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> Is there no "official payload booter" to replace hekate's stock option


Can't be done. That said, hekates stock option just loads the bare minimum CFW needed to boot.


----------



## XxAsunaxX (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> no
> even less if you are already banned, formatting will not unban you.
> 
> it'll only give you issues to restore your savegame and reinstall everything



I'm not ban, but i see that doesn't matter, thanks for clarifyiñg it for me.


----------



## Hiipswerf (Jun 16, 2019)

I only made a dirty NAND backup. Is there any way I can clean it? Aren't you able to build a NAND with choijourNX?


----------



## findonovan95 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey, right on my birthday too! Good job guys, this update looks great! You've made some amazing progress here and I look forward to trying out some of the latest features.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

I think formatting is like on Wii, WiiU, etc.
it's only deleting the user settings, savegames and bought channels.
it doesn't revert everything and keep tracks of changes (error report, etc.) which will be submitted on next server connection.

but I'm not tech savy here, someone with better understanding will confirm


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> Thank you for your effort and work
> 
> 
> So what I think, feel free to correct me as I may not be up to date with switch scene:
> ...



You are right, as I know hekate can boot stock firmware without apply anything, but still a bit risk because you use it to boot OFW.

The most safest way are clean and updated OFW (if you have unpatched RCM unit) and boot with power button like retail, if you like more safe, just don't forget remove SD card (with emummc and homebrew stuff) when you come to OFW for the case that N inspect and register SD card files.

Then let the emummc for CFW homebrew stuff, offline aswell, you gona need a jig and inject hekate to boot into your emummc.

This way can't be detectable, so it's the most safe way for now for unpatched RCM units, you gona still playing online with your sysnand, and playing with CFW and homebrew on your emummc (offline like always) without backup and restore your nand all times when you like to swap between it.

Remember put your Switch on airplane mode and/or remove wireless settings before do your emummc copy, the emummc never should go online, it's a copy of your OFW sysnand and contain data to identify your device, so if the emummc come online and send any telemetry of cfw or homebrew your device get banned and online services don't gona work anymore on your sysnand too.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> Thank you for your effort and work
> 
> 
> So what I think, feel free to correct me as I may not be up to date with switch scene:
> ...


Replying to your question:

Yes, you can boot a NAND with a lower fuse count on a Switch by using Hekate (or any other bootloader). Booting without going through RCM will burn fuses.
No, there is no way to boot into true OFW from RCM like with pre-7.0.x firmware.
Yes, using a jig/joycon mod/modchip would be the best for a fusèe-gelee emuMMC setup as it's the only that will allow you to boot into true OFW (not to mention that, at least potentially, Nintendo could detect AutoRCM by verifying the boot partitions. There's no evidence that they ever did and it's unlikely they will due to potential false positives, but they technically could do it).
I hope that helped!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

oh, you are right, I forgot about the dedicated SD card 
good advice

Rattletra, you are right about detecting corrupted boot0 too, it could be done too.

I'll just buy a jig. I don't play online much, but we never know what would be required for future games (metroid prime4 or Zelda2)


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I think formatting is like on Wii, WiiU, etc.
> it's only deleting the user settings, savegames and bought channels.
> it doesn't revert everything and keep tracks of changes (error report, etc.) which will be submitted on next server connection.
> 
> but I'm not tech savy here, someone with better understanding will confirm



Yes you are right, the telemetry logs still on the device after clean it through settings, for now there is no way to safe clean the logs because they have a system to check the integrity of your logs, if you delete a log that are alreally sended or the log count have differences with the last telemetry message on their servers they detect it and ban the device.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 16, 2019)

will we be able to cold boot into ams sometime soon?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

Chocola said:


> Yes you are right, the telemetry logs still on the device after clean it through settings, for now there is no way to safe clean the logs because they have a system to check the integrity of your logs, if you delete a log that are alreally sended or the log count have differences with the last telemetry message on their servers they detect it and ban the device.


I really hope I kept my console offline all the time since I hacked it. I always had DNS and proxy to access appstore.
One day, I got "nintendo news" overlay info, I think I got it from another console's LAN (nifi). but maybe I did something wrong and am already banned. even though I used only homebrew and never installed or launched retail games, I got crashes so it might be logged.


----------



## bananapi761 (Jun 16, 2019)

Quick question - if I were to set up emummc, delete a game that's on my SD from my system emmc without the SD inserted, then boot into emummc with the SD inserted, would the game be fully deleted? Or would it only be gone from my system emmc? Also if vice-versa, would the game icons return on my system emmc?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 16, 2019)

i guess using the emunand as ones 'clean' for online system is out of the question.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I really hope I kept my console offline all the time since I hacked it. I always had DNS and proxy.
> One day, I got "nintendo news" overlay info, I think I got it from another console's LAN (nifi). but maybe I did something wrong and am already banned. though, I used only homebrew, never installed or launched retail games.



Theorically, for privacy things, they can't send any telemetry data through nifi without the user consent and for now I didn't know any case of ban for use lan play, it's possible that you get a little update of news from another console (like you can get a updated version catalog for games and game updates from another device) but if you didn't connect your Switch directly to Internet, I think you still safe.

Can't trust it 100% because I put my Switch on airplane mode and only enable bluetooth for pro controller, never reach Internet and never play with another Switches. Only have CFW and homebrew for sake and fun (I'm developer and I enjoy a lot seeying the people stuff, the Switch scene are really awesome and I'm very impressed with the things of the people), all of my games are played with cartige and the only digital things are the DLC's (pucharsed from eShop) so didn't have any piracy stuff on my device.

I switch between OFW and CFW always with backup and restore of nand, and today are on OFW 8.1 online (with online subscription too) without problems, didn't try for now, but the emummc are the same thing that this without need to wait on backup and restore process (more sane for the MMC chip too because the restore process always write all sectors, it's a 1:1 copy).

So without come online on CFW (or emummc) and didn't forget remove the SD card with CFW and homebrew stuff when you come to OFW (didn't know if they can read and check files before, but it's a simple step and warranty the safe) can trust that they for now didn't detect anything and your Switch didn't gona get ban.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> i guess using the emunand as ones 'clean' for online system is out of the question.


yeah, booting to emu makes it unclean, so you can't use it for online and updated purpose. The system one needs to be used for that, and emu for homebrew.
it's reversed way than 3DS where you kept the system outdated (with the exploit) and the emu updated (for online).


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 16, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> i guess using the emunand as ones 'clean' for online system is out of the question.


That'd completely defeat emuMMC's purpose as you'd have to boot into full CFW to access it, making it unsafe for online play in the first place.



Cyan said:


> I really hope I kept my console offline all the time since I hacked it. I always had DNS and proxy to access appstore.
> One day, I got "nintendo news" overlay info, I think I got it from another console's LAN (nifi). but maybe I did something wrong and am already banned. even though I used only homebrew and never installed or launched retail games, I got crashes so it might be logged.


Being completely honest, I did accidentally go online with my CFW'd Switch a couple of times and I've restored my clean NAND some time ago to check. I'm still unbanned months later, so hey - it might've been just blind luck, but I guess you should be fine if you've taken most of the common precautions!


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 16, 2019)

nachuz said:


> SX OS is officially obsolete and ironically is the only one that is paid:
> 
> New Switch version? you have to wait 1 month for SX OS to support it
> Wow! that custom sysmodule seems nice! Too bad that those custom controller schemes or amiibo emulation isn't supported on SX OS
> ...



What a complete load of garbage. All this post has done is made you look like one of those pathetic little fan boys that pop up on various forums spouting nonsense just because they prefer one product over another.

Both SX OS and Atmosphere are good and they both have their pros and cons.
Some people prefer XCI over NSP, it depends how the end user decides to setup their switch.

I am sorry that $35 is a lot of money for you so you cannot draw up a fair unbiased comparison but that doesn't excuse trying to derail a thread at the earliest opportunity. It's also pretty lame trying to argue one is better than the other because one uses illegal files and the other doesn't when your switch is undoubtedly full of illegal games which you didn't purchase.

10 years ago trolls like this weren't around on gbatemp, it was all about community. Nobody was really bothered about one solution over another instead they worked towards a common goal. Unfortunately over time a lot of communities have been filling up with trolls like this one and it's a shame


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 16, 2019)

mike087 said:


> I will keep sx os tho, playing xcis offline and playing online with my original games... not banned since its realease. I dont wanna take the risk with emunand


definitely going to wait for 9.0.1 to be released

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> User-end wise? Nothing.
> 
> Background wise, it's a tad cleaner as it doesn't rely on patching fs.


fs?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

Darksabre72 said:


> fs?


Sysmodule the switch has. Handles filesystem stuff.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

xtrem3x said:


> What a complete load of garbage. All this post has done is made you look like one of those pathetic little fan boys that pop up on various forums spouting nonsense just because they prefer one product over another.
> 
> Both SX OS and Atmosphere are good and they both have their pros and cons.
> Some people prefer XCI over NSP, it depends how the end user decides to setup their switch.
> ...



The 35$ isn't the cons for SX OS (it's cheap, they didn't should ask for money for this things but isn't the unic team that do this...), I have money to pay their crapy license, but didn't like closed source things from unknown teams or developers that didn't know that they do with my devices or data.

Both are good because SX OS it's based on Atmosphére, and have a bit features because they don't need to work on firmware compatibility, they let atmosphére work on these things and expend their time on they own mods.

When SX OS release the emunand feature the SX OS users talk about Atmosphere/ReiNX users because we don't have the emunand and they yes, the war of consoles / firmwares are pathetic but he just share his comparison and opinion without disrespect.


----------



## MSearles (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm an SX OS user from when it was first released. How easy is atmosphere to use? With SX OS. You just plug in the dongle with a jig and hold two buttons to power on. As long as you keep it in sleep mode. It'll always be in CFW


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

MSearles said:


> I'm an SX OS user from when it was first released. How easy is atmosphere to use? With SX OS. You just plug in the dongle with a jig and hold two buttons to power on. As long as you keep it in sleep mode. It'll always be in CFW



It's the same, just inject hekate or fuseé and enjoy, if you didn't turn your console off (only use sleep mode) you don't need do anything, I have mine more than 2 weeks without reboot with atmosphére.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 16, 2019)

Just a thought, since this emummc/emunand relies on a clean nand backup flashed to a partition to run the cfw on, even if it is emulated it still has your cert attached yea because it is part of the nand backup?


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Just a thought, since this emummc/emunand relies on a clean nand backup flashed to a partition to run the cfw on, even if it is emulated it still has your cert attached yea because it is part of the nand backup?



Yup, it's a 100% copy of your sysnand, so if you like trim some data (like cert or id's) you should do manually, there are a PR of prodinfo fake emulation on atmosphére but isn't merged for now and are WIP (need check more partitions when the Switch store identificable datas).

If you don't modify your emummc data, you have the same risk comming online and affect aswell to the online services of your sysnand too (it's a server ban).


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 16, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Just a thought, since this emummc/emunand relies on a clean nand backup flashed to a partition to run the cfw on, even if it is emulated it still has your cert attached yea because it is part of the nand backup?


Correct but there's an open PR that blanks PRODINFO through mitming it that I personally expect to be merged soon and that will probably be able to be enabled for emuMMC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome. Now, how do you use emuMMC?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 16, 2019)

Chocola said:


> Yup, it's a 100% copy of your sysnand, so if you like trim some data (like cert or id's) you should do manually, there are a PR of prodinfo fake emulation on atmosphére but isn't merged for now and are WIP (need check more partitions when the Switch store identificable datas).
> 
> If you don't modify your emummc data, you have the same risk comming online and affect aswell to the online services of your sysnand too (it's a server ban).





Ev1l0rd said:


> Correct but there's an open PR that blanks PRODINFO through mitming it that I personally expect to be merged soon and that will probably be able to be enabled for emuMMC.



Meaning that the current build and online play is just as likely to get you banned as not. and if you blank your prod info you cant connect to servers iirc so whats the point?


----------



## MSearles (Jun 16, 2019)

If I wanted to switch over my XCI's to NSP's, could I do so and still have my save files intact?


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 16, 2019)

m4xw said:


> For this version its absolutely recommended to use partition based instead of file based (due to some unmounting/buffering issues).
> Anyway, hekate (which will also be used as a setup utility), got delayed because of some other bugs of new features...
> We spent the last 40+h on it, it's 7am now and we just have to call it a day, but we will soon release the setup utilities etc!



I can definitely say that the team outdid itself to deliver on June 15.


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jun 16, 2019)

Two questions:

1) Can an emummc be upgraded to a later firmware than your system nand? For being able to play cadence of Hyrule on a 5.1 system firmware for example.

2) Ideally the system nand should be updated and use the emummc for homebrew stuff. If I’m on 5.1 (fuses burned) and I upgrade my sysnand (prepatched unit) to the latest, does it break homebrew? If so, how would a switch boot into emummc?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Awesome. Now, how do you use emuMMC?


If you would read its not 100% stable


----------



## MSearles (Jun 16, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> If you would read its not 100% stable



How am I supposed to believe you when whatever you say is bullshit?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> If you would read its not 100% stable



Seriously ? A proof?


----------



## MSearles (Jun 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Seriously ? A proof?



Don't believe him. Whatever he says is bullshit


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Seriously ? A proof?




 Quit with your damn bullshit


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

MSearles said:


> Don't believe him. Whatever he says is bullshit



Yeah but... read below:



Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 169974 Quit with your damn bullshit



Thank you. It is still in beta, I see.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Meaning that the current build and online play is just as likely to get you banned as not. and if you blank your prod info you cant connect to servers iirc so whats the point?



If you want play online, run homebrew stuff and you have unpatched unit, the point it's the next:

Make sure that your sysnand are clean of CFW or homebrew stuff, if not, you need to restore your last clean nand backup and disable autorcm.
Check that your clean backup work fine and your Switch still without ban, update the sysnand to last firmware version and put the Switch on Airplane mode (you can remove all wireless settings too for more safe).
Then make a copy of your current Sysnand for emuMMC, you need merge BOOT0, BOOT1 and rawnand.bin into one file, emummc.bin.
After this, for enter on OFW and play online you only should power on your console with power button, make sure that you remove the SD card with emuMMC and homebrew stuff before boot on OFW, you can enable wireless again, play online and do legal things.
To enter on CFW, you need a jig (or internal chipset) to inject hekate and boot on your emuMMC, you can do any CFW or homebrew things there, but always offline (if you trust on DNS solutions, incognito, etc etc... you can try to go online, but never to N services, only the rest of Internet)
This it's the same way of backup and restore nand between OFW and CFW, it work and I can trust that they didn't detect it, but take care with the emuMMC, *the actions taked on emuMMC have the same risk of do it on sysnand, this just allow us to swap between OFW/CFW avoiding the backup and restore process*, so if you do any thing that can ban your console, gona ban it, there is no protection against bans.

*Please note that this steps are only for unpatched units, if your unit it's patched you didn't should update your sysnand*, on this case the point is mantain the sysnand on lower version possible for run software exploits and the emuMMC on the last version updated with choi for run the lastest games, but these devices can't go online with or without emuMMC.


----------



## OvOvOv (Jun 16, 2019)

RIP sxos.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> RIP sxos.



Good bye SXOS.. Hello atmosphere. A priceless!


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 16, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> RIP sxos.





azoreseuropa said:


> Good bye SXOS.. Hello atmosphere. A priceless!



Why is this the case? Still no XCI loading on Atmos. Personally as i said earlier in the thread i dont see why everyone is so pro nsp. These must be installed and uninstalled again if your nand/sd fills up and you want to add a new game. XCI's dont need installing and will play from usb hdd using SX. Much easier and cleaner in mho. 

Once Atmos implements this then yes SX will probably be dead, but until then no, SX is still very much alive.


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jun 16, 2019)

Quick question, for save files and such, using the emuMMC and checkpoint is the best option to restore my previous save files?



Chocola said:


> If you want play online, run homebrew stuff and you have unpatched unit, the point it's the next:
> 
> Make sure that your sysnand are clean of CFW or homebrew stuff, if not, you need to restore your last clean nand backup and disable autorcm.
> Check that your clean backup work fine and your Switch still without ban, update the sysnand to last firmware version and put the Switch on Airplane mode (you can remove all wireless settings too for more safe).
> ...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 16, 2019)

findonovan95 said:


> Hey, right on my birthday too! Good job guys, this update looks great! You've made some amazing progress here and I look forward to trying out some of the latest features.


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## jajamundo (Jun 16, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> Why is this the case? Still no XCI loading on Atmos. Personally as i said earlier in the thread i dont see why everyone is so pro nsp. These must be installed and uninstalled again if your nand/sd fills up and you want to add a new game. XCI's dont need installing and will play from usb hdd using SX. Much easier and cleaner in mho.
> 
> Once Atmos implements this then yes SX will probably be dead, but until then no, SX is still very much alive.



Im with you! I dont understand why we still having haters on both teams. Just enjoy their CFWs and stop acting like kids.

Atmosphere finally implement emuNand, but they still not having XCI loading and probably never will, because they doesn't support piracy. And the part of have to install NSP and uninstall them everytime reall dislikes me. Ok use another SD card, but you need to turn off your console, change the SD card, turn on again your console, run payload. With SX OS just plug a HDD and thats it. No need to install anything, just copy the XCI and thats it. If you wanna start using emummc then go to your SD card and start changing numbers on múltiple files. If you wanna use emunand just entable it. SX OS is friendly, and thats the main reason a lo of people still using it.

So stop saying its obsolete when is not. Stop the hating and enjoy using SX OS or Atmoshpere or Reinx. Just enjoy your CFW.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

lol we where quite happy to pay for modchips on pSX PS2 XBOX andXBOX360 any chance to get something for free lol , anyway i like XCI because i can store them on my USB hard drive and not take up all the space on my switch and SD card like NSP do, i have all the games i like and play and want to try sitting on my USB hard drive and pressing 2 or 3 buttons is not going to kill me, and all this talk of ILLEGAL files BAHAHAHAHAAH you playing copied games , wait there is all ways that one guy who only ever dose homebrew , hello to you you mostlilky be writing your reply as i am writing this ,because your ears are burning. and look forward to all the post and messages of HELP i did the EmuMMC and now i have problems because i wanted to go on line and now my switch is broke.

Simple it is a trade off, COPIED GAMES or go ONLINE , you can't have both

my 2 cents


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 16, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Simple it is a trade off, COPIED GAMES or go ONLINE , you can't have both


Of course you can. With emunand.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> Why is this the case? Still no XCI loading on Atmos. Personally as i said earlier in the thread i dont see why everyone is so pro nsp. These must be installed and uninstalled again if your nand/sd fills up and you want to add a new game. XCI's dont need installing and will play from usb hdd using SX. Much easier and cleaner in mho.
> 
> Once Atmos implements this then yes SX will probably be dead, but until then no, SX is still very much alive.



Hahaha.. One day they will have XCI loading on atmosphere. You watch. For me, SX is officially dead anyway. By the way, you forget.. Most NSP are eshop files. And I don't converted them to NSP anyway. Only eShop files. 

You can always restore and it will be cleaner and use XCI loading when atmosphere is available with it.


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jun 16, 2019)

is there a decent tutorial for this yet? I have everything ready to try it out


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Of course you can. With emunand.


Lol the amount of stuff you have to do, not worth it


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Hahaha.. One day they will have XCI loading on atmosphere. You watch. For me, SX is officially dead anyway. By the way, you forget.. Most NSP are eshop files. And I don't converted them to NSP anyway. Only eShop files.
> 
> You can always restore and it will be cleaner and use XCI loading when atmosphere is available with it.



I dont forget, it takes a few mins to covert an nsp to an xci, i do it to every eshop game i wanna play. Also add in all the updates and dlc into the xci's too.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 16, 2019)

any guide on how to set-up emunand?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how to switch from sx os partion emunand to atmosphere partion emunand?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Lol the amount of stuff you have to do, not worth it




So simple to setup on both Atmo and SX and you get dual boot - More than worth it.  Amazing work guys THANKS.

TX SX is def 1 step closer from being obsolete


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 16, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> lol we where quite happy to pay for modchips on pSX PS2 XBOX andXBOX360 any chance to get something for free lol ,



It's because of the spoilt self entitled millennials now that are the cause of the bickering and drama.


----------



## Chocola (Jun 16, 2019)

Wednesday101 said:


> Quick question, for save files and such, using the emuMMC and checkpoint is the best option to restore my previous save files?



Correct, if you come from CFW you can backup your saves with checkpoint, the backups go to sd card so you can save it for restore again on your emuMMC when it are ready.

Don't try to restore saves on your OFW (Sysnand), have a ban risk, restore it only on your emuMMC and don't let it come never online, unafortunally, you can't restore the saves on your OFW, should be always clean and never touch any homebrew or patch.


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome. I restored back to my clean backup and followed your steps with updating and such. When you refer to merging into one, is there a tool for that or a way you recommend? I'm pretty familiar with the homebrew scene (started with ps2 back in the day) but I just want to make sure I'm doing so correctly. Or if you know of a guide, that would be awesome.

*edit*

i found the joiner script for hekate, so ill use that. But any guides for proper emummc would be awesome still



Chocola said:


> Correct, if you come from CFW you can backup your saves with checkpoint, the backups go to sd card so you can save it for restore again on your emuMMC when it are ready.
> 
> Don't try to restore saves on your OFW (Sysnand), have a ban risk, restore it only on your emuMMC and don't let it come never online, unafortunally, you can't restore the saves on your OFW, should be always clean and never touch any homebrew or patch.


----------



## tommasi (Jun 16, 2019)

Does it work on patched units? I want to get a new switch and I’m wondering if there is any hope for patched switches


----------



## FanNintendo (Jun 16, 2019)

Great news before my birthday tomorrow! Ill wait next year to be stable positive Switch is only 27 months old Good Job tech


----------



## proffk (Jun 16, 2019)

Don't really care about XCI but what matters is USB loading. Having this ability in Atmosphere would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

Great try atmosphere you'll finally improve to tx's level  oh wait no xci and I'm not splitting shitty nsps or converting sx os drag and drop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you use atmosphere you are all still pirating and dont fucking lie


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 16, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> I dont forget, it takes a few mins to covert an nsp to an xci, i do it to every eshop game i wanna play. Also add in all the updates and dlc into the xci's too.



I wouldn't waste your time replying to the SX haters  They've no idea about XCI files as they can't use them. Like most SX users I would download a XCI version than a NSP one.


----------



## wiiando (Jun 16, 2019)

budtoka420 said:


> Great try atmosphere you'll finally improve to tx's level  oh wait no xci and I'm not splitting shitty nsps or converting sx os drag and drop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> If you use atmosphere you are all still pirating and dont fucking lie



So why are you here? nothing better to do? 

This is free, with continued community support, SX isn't free and is closed source, so.....


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 16, 2019)

Kubez said:


> Found the clown of the day
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



well unlike you, I can use NSP or XCI files and to recycle your quote and I think your talking 



Kubez said:


> Found the clown of the day



you think you know better than 1000s of SX users who can  use both , but most like me would pick the XCI version


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 16, 2019)

So does this actually prevent bans, or can you still be scoped out?


----------



## anothertemper (Jun 16, 2019)

So with emunand the system would by default boot into the stock firmware, and you would have to manually enter RCM each time you wanted to use emunand?  Or is there a way to toggle a default without generating a ban flag?


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jun 16, 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SwitchHack...ive/erbbw7c?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x

There are two ways to set up an EmuMMC right now:

(Keep in mind, this will all be obsolete within about 72 hours with the release of a new version of Hekate, and/or the release of Atmosphere 0.9.1)

Backup-in-a-folder (currently broken within Atmosphere, apparently works in CTCaer's local builds of Hekate)


Create a folder (named anything you want, within any folder, wherever you want.), create a folder inside that folder called "eMMC", and put a NAND backup AND boot0/1 inside the eMMC folder (name the parts of the backup "00", "01", etc.)


Create an "emummc" folder inside /atmosphere/, and create a new file called "emummc.ini" within it. Fill it with the following:
[emummc\]
emummc\_enabled = 1
emummc\_path = path/to/emummc
(Note: the emummc_path is to the folder that CONTAINS the eMMC folder, not the eMMC folder itself. The emummc_path will also contain the redirected Nintendo folder, by default named Nintendo_0000. If you add the optional emummc_id = <something> parameter into the INI, you can change this number. I advise you leave it out, for now)

Backup-in-a-partition (the classic way to do EmuNAND, a la 3DS days)


Create a folder (named anything you want, anywhere)


Get your NAND backup and all its parts, and issue the command: cat boot0.bin boot1.bin rawnand.bin > emummc.bin to concatenate them into a single large .bin file.


Shrink your SD card's primary fat32 (or exFAT if you're not afraid of losing all your data to Nintendo-quality filesystem corruption) partition by the size of the big .bin file, and make a new, empty partition to fill the now-unallocated space.


dd your emummc.bin file into the new partition.


Create an "emummc" folder inside /atmosphere/, and create a new file called "emummc.ini" within it. Fill it with the following:
[emummc]
emummc_enabled = 1
emummc_path = path/to/emummc
emummc_sector = <The sector that's at the start of the emummc partition>
(Note: the emummc_path will contain the redirected Nintendo folder, by default named Nintendo_0000. If you add the optional emummc_id = <something> parameter into the INI, you can change this number. I advise you leave it out, for now)


----------



## Txustra (Jun 16, 2019)

Can emuNAND be updated via Internet without any risk?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 16, 2019)

Txustra said:


> Can emuNAND be updated via Internet without any risk?


only if its clean


----------



## Txustra (Jun 16, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> only if its clean


By "clean" you mean unbanned, flagged, etc.?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 16, 2019)

Txustra said:


> By "clean" you mean unbanned, flagged, etc.?


and only ever being used for legal stuff, yes


----------



## Delerious (Jun 16, 2019)

Hm... well, I have both, a clean and unclean Switch. But maybe now I can make things a little more convenient by only having one Switch that can do it all, provided Nintendo doesn't get smart. I'll also wait a couple weeks to see how things play out.


----------



## JMP (Jun 16, 2019)

i want to be sure. i have my switch never used homebrew or any hack. of course no get ban and clean nand (ver 5.1.0)
i make emunand bla bla etc my point here is this : this have risk to get ban if i used emunand or emummc (only play legit games or free games in eshop)?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 16, 2019)

nachuz said:


> SX OS is officially obsolete and ironically is the only one that is paid:
> 
> New Switch version? you have to wait 1 month for SX OS to support it
> Wow! that custom sysmodule seems nice! Too bad that those custom controller schemes or amiibo emulation isn't supported on SX OS
> ...



nsp isnt better when I have 700gb of roms on a external i can instantly load


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 16, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> nsp isnt better when I have 700gb of roms on a external i can instantly load


wait so the only thing atmosphere is missing is loading games on a usb?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Jun 16, 2019)

This thread is about Atmosphere 0.9.0.  Take the Team-Xecuter shit to a different thread...

Anyway, awesome release!  Well done to everyone involved with it.  I'll probably wait until 0.9.1 is released before I try it, but it's nice to finally be able to use an emulated NAND while keeping the original untouched.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 17, 2019)

Chocola said:


> If you want play online, run homebrew stuff and you have unpatched unit, the point it's the next:
> 
> Make sure that your sysnand are clean of CFW or homebrew stuff, if not, you need to restore your last clean nand backup and disable autorcm.
> Check that your clean backup work fine and your Switch still without ban, update the sysnand to last firmware version and put the Switch on Airplane mode (you can remove all wireless settings too for more safe).
> ...


And shouldn't that disclosure be on the front page?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> So does this actually prevent bans, or can you still be scoped out?


It still uses your cert. So still has ban risk


----------



## nachuz (Jun 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> nsp isnt better when I have 700gb of roms on a external i can instantly load


.3DS files also became obsolete at one point and there was people with microSD cards full of roms, just because of people like you doesn't mean that XCI are becoming obsolete


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

nachuz said:


> .3DS files also became obsolete at one point and there was people with microSD cards full of roms, just because of people like you doesn't mean that XCI are becoming obsolete


Right. They're not becoming obsolete. If there's a use for them (which there always will be, because options never take away from the experience, only add more to the experience. Having options is always good.) then there will always be people using that option. I switched from Gateway to Luma fairly late in the game, and I still kind of regret it. I miss the drag and drop, as well as the nice clean menu with cheats. I think one thing we have to make clear here is despite some ignorant individuals hating on SX for literally no reason, there is _still_ reason to use SX over atmosphere for some. It has some worthwhile features which Atmos does not. I'd like to refer everyone to my last post. The back and forth arguing and basless bashing of SX is really immature. it's like people here TRY and find reasons to hate SX. There's legitimate reason as to why one would like it better than Atmos, and haters just hate because it's "paid". I talked with some on discord, and got banned from a discord server for asking for help with getting something running. They asked which version of atmos I was using. I told them I use SX. Then everyone started yelling, "LOL", calling me names, and I was banned from the server instantly. Then the mod, the guy who makes retroarch...? I think? (mx-whatever his name is... he's an asshole...) and a few others PMd me, stating that it was my fault that I was banned and that I was in the wrong and that I'm an asshole for using SX. They practically shat on me because I was using SX, calling me names, and being sincerely harsh toward me, unprovoked. I use both Atmos and SX. I just find it incredibly immature how assholes try and hurt others, for their choice in CFW. It's silly and childish. What I want to see is people accepting that SX has features that Atmos doesn't, as well as the fact that there's reason to use Atmos over SX. It's a two-way street. I want to see assholes like MX-whatever his name is among others here, to drop the childish bias, and start being more open minded and accepting about what others choose to use. Nobody is "wrong" for choosing one firmware over another.

I just want to see the bias, and the rudeness from the silly and immature biases dropped.

I think this is a great step for those who like Atmos > SX, and it's great that they're getting emunand. I think that's wonderful. But I just want all of this childishness and immaturity from users to stop.


----------



## nachuz (Jun 17, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Right. They're not becoming obsolete. If there's a use for them (which there always will be, because options never take away from the experience, only add more to the experience. Having options is always good.) then there will always be people using that option. I switched from Gateway to Luma fairly late in the game, and I still kind of regret it. I miss the drag and drop, as well as the nice clean menu with cheats. I think one thing we have to make clear here is despite some ignorant individuals hating on SX for literally no reason, there is _still_ reason to use SX over atmosphere for some. It has some worthwhile features which Atmos does not. I'd like to refer everyone to my last post. The back and forth arguing and basless bashing of SX is really immature. it's like people here TRY and find reasons to hate SX. There's legitimate reason as to why one would like it better than Atmos, and haters just hate because it's "paid". I talked with some on discord, and got banned from a discord server for asking for help with getting something running. They asked which version of atmos I was using. I told them I use SX. Then everyone started yelling, "LOL", calling me names, and I was banned from the server instantly. Then the mod, the guy who makes retroarch...? I think? (mx-whatever his name is... he's an asshole...) and a few others PMd me, stating that it was my fault that I was banned and that I was in the wrong and that I'm an asshole for using SX. They practically shat on me because I was using SX, calling me names, and being sincerely harsh toward me, unprovoked. I use both Atmos and SX. I just find it incredibly immature how assholes try and hurt others, for their choice in CFW. It's silly and childish. What I want to see is people accepting that SX has features that Atmos doesn't, as well as the fact that there's reason to use Atmos over SX. It's a two-way street. I want to see assholes like MX-whatever his name is among others here, to drop the childish bias, and start being more open minded and accepting about what others choose to use. Nobody is "wrong" for choosing one firmware over another.
> 
> I just want to see the bias, and the rudeness from the silly and immature biases dropped.
> 
> I think this is a great step for those who like Atmos > SX, and it's great that they're getting emunand. I think that's wonderful. But I just want all of this childishness and immaturity from users to stop.


Unfortunately SX has became obsolete, you are losing more than winning, most of people here aren't haters, I even own a SX OS license, of coure, I don't use it, because I know that using obsolete stuff isn't good, the day where you are forced to update will come, and SX won't update for you when that day comes, or the day where you need to use a custom module, or a proper emunand that is made fine and with care (and not fast like TX), or even a software solution
Also, the biggest problem here is that that obsolete cfw is behind a paywall while the others aren't


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

nachuz said:


> Unfortunately SX has became obsolete, you are losing more than winning, most of people here aren't haters, I even own a SX OS license, of coure, I don't use it, because I know that using obsolete stuff isn't good, the day where you are forced to update will come, and SX won't update for you when that day comes, or the day where you need to use a custom module, or a proper emunand that is made fine and with care (and not fast like TX), or even a software solution
> Also, the biggest problem here is that that obsolete cfw is behind a paywall while the others aren't


No, that's bias. It hasn't "become obsolete". When there is literally no reason to use it, and it's still a paid for product, and another firmware offers all that it does, and more, only THEN will it become obsolete. I don't think you understand what the word, "obsolete" means. When there are still reasons to use it over another firmware, (HDD, and XCI, to name a few), then there will always be a calling for it. There will always be people who would rather use it because it has features that the others don't. Therefore, it's not obsolete, in any literal sense of the word. This isn't a "game" or a "war". Nobody is "losing" or "winning", and that mindset that you carry just solidifies the childish immaturity, of which I'm discussing. There are still reasons to use it, therefore it is NOT obsolete. And to the rest of that paragraph, that's all baseless assumption.

GBATEMP, this is the kind of bs I'm talking about. The kind of immaturity that I'm tired of reading about.

There's still reason to use it, therefore, by definition, it is NOT obsolete.

Just be okay with others having opinions, and liking a different CFW than you. I use both, I prefer SX. I have friends who prefer Atmos. Stop being childish and just let everyone enjoy whichever firmware they prefer. It's not that difficult of a notion to comprehend. We all have our preferences, and there is still reason that some prefer SX over Atmos. Therefore, it's not obsolete. Just let everyone be happy having their own opinions. Sheesh.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 17, 2019)

nachuz said:


> Unfortunately SX has became obsolete, you are losing more than winning, most of people here aren't haters, I even own a SX OS license, of coure, I don't use it, because I know that using obsolete stuff isn't good, the day where you are forced to update will come, and SX won't update for you when that day comes, or the day where you need to use a custom module, or a proper emunand that is made fine and with care (and not fast like TX), or even a software solution
> Also, the biggest problem here is that that obsolete cfw is behind a paywall while the others aren't



Guy who literally only just got emunand tells guy who's been using emunand for 8 months his isn't proper"


----------



## gizmomelb (Jun 17, 2019)

nachuz said:


> Unfortunately SX has became obsolete, you are losing more than winning, most of people here aren't haters, I even own a SX OS license, of coure, I don't use it, because I know that using obsolete stuff isn't good



No mate, you're not using your SX OS licence because you didn't like mounted XCIs being closed when the USB HDD is removed or when the Switch went into sleep mode.

Why do you expect the entirity of the XCI to all be in the Switch's RAM?  Even my 6 year old realised that if you mounted an XCI from the HDD and then removed it the game stopped working - it's like ejecting the cartridge.  You mount the XCI From the HDD to see if you like the game, if you do then copy it to the SD card (or install it direct to SD card) for mobile play.

There was some other similarly stupid reason you started complaining about SX OS, I'll need to spend some time looking back at what it was.

Oh and then there was the time you had your sysNAND firmware updated over local wireless play - before there was any CFW support for that version of firmware.


----------



## nachuz (Jun 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Guy who literally only just got emunand tells guy who's been using emunand for 8 months his isn't proper"


It's funny because you didn't even read me, I used the SX emunand for like 2 months, I can tell you, it sucks


----------



## raxadian (Jun 17, 2019)

At this rate of crazy fast updates we might have 1.0 for Christmas.


----------



## wiifii (Jun 17, 2019)

i'm sure SXOS will have much better features soon


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 17, 2019)

nachuz said:


> I used the SX emunand for like 2 months, I can tell you, it sucks


why?


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 17, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Right. They're not becoming obsolete. If there's a use for them (which there always will be, because options never take away from the experience, only add more to the experience. Having options is always good.) then there will always be people using that option. I switched from Gateway to Luma fairly late in the game, and I still kind of regret it. I miss the drag and drop, as well as the nice clean menu with cheats. I think one thing we have to make clear here is despite some ignorant individuals hating on SX for literally no reason, there is _still_ reason to use SX over atmosphere for some. It has some worthwhile features which Atmos does not. I'd like to refer everyone to my last post. The back and forth arguing and basless bashing of SX is really immature. it's like people here TRY and find reasons to hate SX. There's legitimate reason as to why one would like it better than Atmos, and haters just hate because it's "paid". I talked with some on discord, and got banned from a discord server for asking for help with getting something running. They asked which version of atmos I was using. I told them I use SX. Then everyone started yelling, "LOL", calling me names, and I was banned from the server instantly. Then the mod, the guy who makes retroarch...? I think? (mx-whatever his name is... he's an asshole...) and a few others PMd me, stating that it was my fault that I was banned and that I was in the wrong and that I'm an asshole for using SX. They practically shat on me because I was using SX, calling me names, and being sincerely harsh toward me, unprovoked. I use both Atmos and SX. I just find it incredibly immature how assholes try and hurt others, for their choice in CFW. It's silly and childish. What I want to see is people accepting that SX has features that Atmos doesn't, as well as the fact that there's reason to use Atmos over SX. It's a two-way street. I want to see assholes like MX-whatever his name is among others here, to drop the childish bias, and start being more open minded and accepting about what others choose to use. Nobody is "wrong" for choosing one firmware over another.
> 
> I just want to see the bias, and the rudeness from the silly and immature biases dropped.
> 
> I think this is a great step for those who like Atmos > SX, and it's great that they're getting emunand. I think that's wonderful. But I just want all of this childishness and immaturity from users to stop.


Amen


----------



## Ivellios (Jun 17, 2019)

So before hacking my Switch i followed everyone advice and backed up my clean 3.2 version nand.

I only went online once a couple months ago for 20 seconds by accident trying to set up 90DNS. Ever since then i never went online again so i dont even know if im banned or not.

So before i restore my Nand, is there anyway for me to actually safely check if im banned?


----------



## Chizko (Jun 17, 2019)

Well with this SX OS only can became better... or just update after Atmos when a new Firmware update come....


----------



## zazamoki (Jun 17, 2019)

awesome. glad to see some happy news


----------



## altorn (Jun 17, 2019)

Wednesday101 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Can an emummc be upgraded to a later firmware than your system nand? For being able to play cadence of Hyrule on a 5.1 system firmware for example.
> 
> 2) Ideally the system nand should be updated and use the emummc for homebrew stuff. If I’m on 5.1 (fuses burned) and I upgrade my sysnand (prepatched unit) to the latest, does it break homebrew? If so, how would a switch boot into emummc?



+1 on these questions. I'm on the same exact fw.
I have a guess though, that as long as the sysnand is updated into a fw that is supported by AMS, and that sysnand is copied into emummc, homebrew and backup loading will work.
But yeah, will wait for a definitive answer.

Thanks


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 17, 2019)

wait, so what constitutes an "unclean" nand? the only thing i have done so far on my sysNAND is extract keys with Lockpick_RCM, does that make the NAND unclean??


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 17, 2019)

I must say that the double standard on these forums is quite baffling.

On an SX thread all rightful criticism gets stifled and told to go to other threads, whereas on the Atmosphere threads, SX shills happily prance on how SX is so much better than Atmosphere.

Just an observation.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jun 17, 2019)

GBATemp where are you guys this has been offtopic for pages now and why is there so much hate on the forums, people attack you for asking a question, give a opinion or small comment and makes me want to comment less

we need to make this forum a community again so plz we need a dhange


----------



## Extreme184X (Jun 17, 2019)

Lol, wasnt this suppose come out on June 15, 2018, they are 1 year and 1 day late, not to mention its a experimental build.

Shout out to Atmosphere for better late, than never.
But,
Also shout out to Team Xecutor for being ahead of the game!!


----------



## mike087 (Jun 17, 2019)

jacopastorius said:


> How do you manage to boot into different nands? Do you have auto RCM enabled and sx os allow to choose what to boot in its boot menu?


I dont have auto rcm, and I only use one nand

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leonmagnus99 said:


> nice , do you use ofw when you play your online games (from sx menu you launch ofw?)
> 
> 
> 
> yes it allows you to boot into ofw (i usually always updated my games this way and still haven't been banned after a year)


Yes, i use ofw


leonmagnus99 said:


> nice , do you use ofw when you play your online games (from sx menu you launch ofw?)
> 
> 
> 
> yes it allows you to boot into ofw (i usually always updated my games this way and still haven't been banned after a year)


I dont use sx menu to boot ofw, I only turn on the console normaly without rcm


----------



## ffew (Jun 17, 2019)

at first my english is not very good, sorry for this...

I don't want to update OFW with burning fuses for pegaswitch/nereba purpose.

Is this configuration for my switch will be working:

1) Offline OFW 1.0.0 (from clean backup) on sysnand with pegaswitch and nereba, without autoRCM.
2) Online OFW 8.0.1 (last) on emummc (separate sd) for online play.
3) Offline CFW 8.0.1 (last) on emummc (separate sd) for homebrew and... other games

Is creation OFW 2 on emummc is possible? Is emummc 2 or fuses will be detectable by nintendo?


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> nsp isnt better when I have 700gb of roms on a external i can instantly load



This is exactly why SX is not obsolete and won’t be until Amtos catches up and add both XCI loading and the ability to play from USB hard drive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> I must say that the double standard on these forums is quite baffling.
> 
> On an SX thread all rightful criticism gets stifled and told to go to other threads, whereas on the Atmosphere threads, SX shills happily prance on how SX is so much better than Atmosphere.
> 
> Just an observation.



All I have seen is amtos peeps saying Sx is now obsolete because they finally have emunand. This has just been corrected by a few peeps including myself by stating the still valid reasons for using Sx and therefore how it is not obsolete.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 17, 2019)

ffew said:


> Is creation OFW 2 on emummc is possible? Is emummc 2 or fuses will be detectable by nintendo?


Yeah, this is possible, but probably not yet on this release, unless you want to mess with configuring two emuMMC partitions.

You can even split off the emuMMCs Nintendo folder by changing the emuMMC ID.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> This is exactly why SX is not obsolete and won’t be until Amtos catches up and add both XCI loading and the ability to play from USB hard drive.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This^

If there are any "shills" on this board, they're all from Atmos users, trying to say how SX "sucks" or are baselessly stating "facts" (note the quotes...) and are using mental gymnastics to reason as to why SX is "terrible", and it's really not. it's just another CFW. They have immature hatred because It's paid. It's the same reason Gateway was getting shat on, even though they had features, too, that Luma didn't have. It's literally all just immaturity coming from literally only Atmos users. Those children need to get over it.

I truly don't understand it. My friends who use atmos are understanding as to why me and others use SX. And my SX friends are understanding as to why they use Atmos. My SX friends and myself understand why they use Atmos as their primary, and they understand why myself, along with my other friends use SX as their primary. The difference between those people and the children on this board...? They actually ACCEPT and UNDERSTAND with MATURITY that SX has some amazing features that Atmos doesn't, and likewise, that Atmos is free and there's reason to use that over SX. Seriously. Any rational mature person can see this. If they try to argue otherwise, they're childish and are coming from a place of bias and hate. They immediately go on my "shit list" as trolls.

I don't see this as some sort of "winning game", or that "one MUST be better than the other". For some reason, many here just baselessly bash SX, and it comes from a place of immaturity and bias. It's silly. Just be okay with the fact that SX has features that Atmos doesn't, and that there's reason to use it, and be okay with the fact that Atmos is free, and there's reason to use that.

Literally. It comes down to preference. And whether you like it or not, there IS reason to use SX over Atmos, just as to others, there IS reason to use Atmos over SX.

To the children, who try and bash SX, really... grow up. I literally mean that. If you're trying to argue that "SX sucks", you immediately lose all credibliity for your opinions in my mind. You don't post facts, you use your mental gymnatstics in an attempt to justify your own bias. Freaking stop. This is seriously exhausting. Just let people use what they want...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 17, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> This^
> 
> If there are any "shills" on this board, they're all from Atmos users, trying to say how SX "sucks" or are baselessly stating "facts" (note the quotes...) and are using mental gymnastics to reason as to why SX is "terrible", and it's really not. it's just another CFW. They have immature hatred because It's paid. It's the same reason Gateway was getting shat on, even though they had features, too, that Luma didn't have. It's literally all just immaturity coming from literally only Atmos users. Those children need to get over it.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll bite for once. I don't hate SX OS because it's paid. I don't give a damn about that. If you make something and you think it's worth selling, put a price on it. That's on you, not on me and I'm not the one trying to tell you that you should work for free.

I hate SX OS because it actively steals code from FOSS projects (primarily Atmosphere) without following the proper licenses for FOSS (this is a flat out fact you can't deny. People have decrypted and poked at the decompiled source code and found that it's taking a lot of FOSS licenses) and a lot of the things it does on it's own are often done incompetently which cause weird bugs that people wouldn't be getting if they just used the FOSS projects they steal code from or use similar implementations.

Maybe you don't care about copyright or FOSS, but some people do and that causes a lashing out from people who do care about the scene itself and the ability to make cool things. Stealing FOSS code without following the license is a slap in the face of developers as their work and credit is stripped from the product itself, just so that an illegal business can make money. Tolerating that behavior drives developers who might want to make cool stuff away from the scene as they cannot rely on the fact that somebody will not steal their code.

Capiche?


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 17, 2019)

voddy said:


> Xci bans you even if you dump your own.
> I still think xci is still needed.
> I only use dumps of my own cards in xci format. I dislike nsp. This format plainly sux.
> Atmosphere is nice but sxos is nice too. Both in one would be the best.
> ...


So finally i can use an emunand,  and in doing so , avoiding the ban of my official nand ?


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 17, 2019)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but emuMMC won't be much of help to use my hacked Switch online, right?

I have a 100% clean NAND backup but restoring it would get me back to FW v4.1.0.

So to play online I'd be forced to update my SysNAND either manually using ChoiDujourNX _(which means it won't be clean anymore and that there's a high risk of ban)_ or legally _(which means fuses will be burnt and... the Switch will be patched unhackable?)_.

So how exactly should I be able to play online using my clean NAND backup?


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 17, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Alright, I'll bite for once. I don't hate SX OS because it's paid. I don't give a damn about that. If you make something and you think it's worth selling, put a price on it. That's on you, not on me and I'm not the one trying to tell you that you should work for free.
> 
> I hate SX OS because it actively steals code from FOSS projects (primarily Atmosphere) without following the proper licenses for FOSS (this is a flat out fact you can't deny. People have decrypted and poked at the decompiled source code and found that it's taking a lot of FOSS licenses) and a lot of the things it does on it's own are often done incompetently which cause weird bugs that people wouldn't be getting if they just used the FOSS projects they steal code from or use similar implementations.
> 
> ...



The whole TX steals code thing is a moot point, people who use SX use it mainly for piracy so a bit of stolen code means squat. And as it goes I bet most Atmos users also have piracy as their main use for it so again how many of them actually care about a few lines of text being stolen. I for one don’t give two shits

In fact I think it’s funny that people argue over some stolen text in a forum where piracy is rife and has been for at least the last 4 or 5 Nintendo systems, it just hides under the moniker of “homebrew”.
I know for a fact that GBAtemp has always been my first port of call for enabling “homebrew” on any of my Nintendo systems


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jun 17, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but emuMMC won't be much of help to use my hacked Switch online, right?
> 
> I have a 100% clean NAND backup but restoring it would get me back to FW v4.1.0.
> 
> ...


From my understanding, EmuMMC (or EmuNAND, take your pick) is what you use to play run and play your backups/homebrew offline while retaining a clean NAND internally that can play cartridges/purchased content online.

Again, from my understanding, if you have an iPatched unit, updating your sysNAND to the latest version renders it unhackable.  However, if you have one that is not patched, then you can "safely" keep your sysNAND on the latest version while having the rest of your homebrew locked up tight in the emuNAND, running whatever version you want.


----------



## GuitarXxX (Jun 17, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but emuMMC won't be much of help to use my hacked Switch online, right?
> 
> I have a 100% clean NAND backup but restoring it would get me back to FW v4.1.0.
> 
> ...



I think you are going to restore your NAND backup and update to the latest version of Switch OS (8.0.1 i think).
But I think in this process we are going to lose something, like the savegames of our games, because they are on the Atmosphere nand.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 17, 2019)

FoxMcloud5655 said:


> From my understanding, EmuMMC (or EmuNAND, take your pick) is what you use to play run and play your backups/homebrew offline while retaining a clean NAND internally that can play cartridges/purchased content online.


Yeah, I get that. But how can you use your clean NAND without updating it? I don't think there's a "safe" method to legally update your SysNAND without burning fuses.


----------



## m4xw (Jun 17, 2019)

Hope ya'all have fun


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 17, 2019)

I have my clean Nand backup, with boot0 and boot1. Can I merge the files and then just use etcher to make a partition and test, or is there something more involved missing?


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jun 17, 2019)

how do i setup the ini file for multiple emunands?


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Alright, I'll bite for once. I don't hate SX OS because it's paid. I don't give a damn about that. If you make something and you think it's worth selling, put a price on it. That's on you, not on me and I'm not the one trying to tell you that you should work for free.
> 
> I hate SX OS because it actively steals code from FOSS projects (primarily Atmosphere) without following the proper licenses for FOSS (this is a flat out fact you can't deny. People have decrypted and poked at the decompiled source code and found that it's taking a lot of FOSS licenses) and a lot of the things it does on it's own are often done incompetently which cause weird bugs that people wouldn't be getting if they just used the FOSS projects they steal code from or use similar implementations.
> 
> ...



So your only argument is "stolen code", when you're using atmosphere to steal games? Nice logic. The amount of childish bias on this board is nuts!

Not to mention, Gateway apparently had "stolen code" too. This keeps happening. I dont think its farfetched to say that dev's probably sell their code to tx, or are even part of tx. I'd say that's highly likely with how often code gets "stolen". And of course they wouldn't admit it because then they'd get into legal trouble. Although that's all conjecture at this point.

Your argument is really weak, and your hate is unjustified. Especially due to the fact that you use atmosphere to pirate games, as well. You cant bash one company for something, if you're doing that exact same thing. That's double standard.

The sx hate here is ridiculous, and the amount of circle-jerking fanboys here is insane...

Open up your mind and stop hating something just to hate it. You and your bandwagon biased fanboys are horribly obnoxious.

If you like atmos fine. But having options is a good thing. Just let everyone enjoy what they want.


----------



## almmiron (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm a common user and I don't play any games online.  Maybe if I decide to play online games, i'm gonna try this emummc. But, i'm updating atmosphere anyways. This thing will be the sxos killer, indeed. Like 3ds-gateway got killed


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jun 17, 2019)

atmos will never add hdd support since you can't load nsp only install to the sd card and that's something sxos will always so lets drop it plz


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jun 17, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> Yeah, I get that. But how can you use your clean NAND without updating it? I don't think there's a "safe" method to legally update your SysNAND without burning fuses.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but this is all, again, from my understanding; I don't have experience doing this.  You can use memloader.bin to open up your sysNAND, back it up, update it, then reupload the copied backup onto your Switch.  From there, just run hekate as normal and always boot into stock firmware.  As long as you always boot from hekate and never boot using the standard boot module (without AutoRCM or anything), your fuses shouldn't ever burn, and you can still downgrade.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I must say that the double standard on these forums is quite baffling.
> 
> On an SX thread all rightful criticism gets stifled and told to go to other threads, whereas on the Atmosphere threads, SX shills happily prance on how SX is so much better than Atmosphere.
> 
> Just an observation.





pcwizard7 said:


> GBATemp where are you guys this has been offtopic for pages now and why is there so much hate on the forums, people attack you for asking a question, give a opinion or small comment and makes me want to comment less
> 
> we need to make this forum a community again so plz we need a dhange



I'll respond this one time (I usually just report the off-topic posts)...this website is a joke sometimes.  I have reported several of these idiots to the moderators, and nothing has been done about it, except one post being removed.  I don't care if Team-Xecuter fanboys/shills want to circle-jerk with each other about how superior SX OS is to Atmosphere (odd, since it uses/steals Atmosphere code), but it shouldn't be allowed in this thread, since it is off-topic.  They can go do it in a different thread.  And before anyone says anything, SX OS uses Atmosphere code, so discussion of Atmosphere in their threads is, sadly, not off-topic.  I also don't believe that known thieves who once included brick code in their "software" deserve the same considerations, anyway, but that's just my opinion.



Josshy0125 said:


> They have immature hatred because It's paid.



I always find it amusing that SX OS fanboys often resort to this "they are just jealous because they can't afford it" nonsense, when the majority of its userbase uses it to steal games, so they don't have to pay for them.

And no, I actually buy the games that I want, and I have no interest in using Atmosphere for piracy purposes.



Josshy0125 said:


> If they try to argue otherwise, they're childish and are coming from a place of bias and hate. They immediately go on my "shit list" as trolls.



I've noticed that Team-Xecuter fanboys like to use the term "hate" a lot.  Like there is anything wrong with "hating" Team-Xecuter's garbage "product"...

By the way, you need to get over yourself.  Nobody on this site cares if you consider their opinion credible or not, or whether or not you consider them to be trolls.


----------



## toxic9 (Jun 17, 2019)

SXOS have "this" incredible feature.. Atmos have "that" incredible feature..
There will always be an advantage over the other... the most important imo, is being *free*. So, SX lost the fight from the beginning.

I think we should not forget that there are still important thins to work on.
Like to make CFW work on all Switch models, and also become *permanent*.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 17, 2019)

g4jek8j54 said:


> I'll respond this one time (I usually just report the off-topic posts)...this website is a joke sometimes.  I have reported several of these idiots to the moderators, and nothing has been done about it, except one post being removed.  I don't care if Team-Xecuter fanboys/shills want to circle-jerk with each other about how superior SX OS is to Atmosphere (odd, since it uses/steals Atmosphere code), but it shouldn't be allowed in this thread, since it is off-topic.  They can go do it in a different thread.  And before anyone says anything, SX OS uses Atmosphere code, so discussion of Atmosphere in their threads is, sadly, not off-topic.  I also don't believe that known thieves who once included brick code in their "software" deserve the same considerations, anyway, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just LOL, Atmos is as much a piracy tool as any other CFW on any other system. Stolen code is a moot point when most users using wither Switch CFW are using it to play STOLEN games. I use both Atmos and SX for their differnet reasons but mainly SX due to being able to play a large library of games from USB hdd without any installing.



toxic9 said:


> SXOS have "this" incredible feature.. Atmos have "that" incredible feature..
> There will always be an advantage over the other... the most important imo, is being *free*. So, SX lost the fight from the beginning.
> 
> I think we should not forget that there are still important thins to work on.
> Like to make CFW work on all Switch models, and also become *permanent*.



We always used to pay for modchips in years gone by, why does it have to be free nowadays?

You know all those roms you use on your beloved homebrew Emulators, they were mostly ripped years ago using PAID FOR techniques such as cartridge copiers or modchips.
Nowadays all you twats want everything for free, i mean for fucks sake are free games not enough?? Are you that tight that you can only pay for the console and then never spend another penny on anything for it??

Apologies for the language but geeeeeez, some people are so self entitled.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 17, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> Just LOL, Atmos is as much a piracy tool as any other CFW on any other system


Except it doesn't come preloaded with the relevant patches.

That mere fact makes this statement of yours an utter joke as it is made clear by that that the intent is not to enable piracy.



nikeymikey said:


> We always used to pay for modchips in years gone by, why does it have to be free nowadays?


Because times fucking change. Welcome to the fucking present where your old concept of "we have to buy a flashcard or solder a modchip" is the past tense since consoles are ran on actual OSes now which can contain bugs we can exploit.

Secondly, those modchips actually cost materials to manufacture. Exploiting systems these days doesn't take materials, it just takes some time and someone dedicated to finding bugs. It's an entirely different situation.

Also, it's funny that your lot doesn't seem to understand the sheer irony of _paying so you can play free games_. But I digress.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 17, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Except it doesn't come preloaded with the relevant patches.
> 
> That mere fact makes this statement of yours an utter joke as it is made clear by that that the intent is not to enable piracy.
> 
> ...



I really hit a nerve with you didn't i??

1st.. It takes a matter of seconds to find a build of Atmos ready to go fully piracy enabled. I stand by what i said because im willing to bet the majority of Atmos users are using a piracy enabled version for playing pirated games 

2ns.. I obviously dont mind things being free, my point was why is the most important thing that they are free? That what the guy i was replying to said!!

Tbh i miss the old days as having to actually open your console and do a bit of soldering etc required a little patience and skill and kept away most of the self entitled noobs and idiots because it was too difficult for them. And yes i see you irony but hey i paid less than the price of one game for SX and i have access to every game available for hat one payment. Not a bad deal at all in my book and if Atmos had been first i probably wouldn't have bothered with SX. It wasnt, so i did and i dont regret it


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

g4jek8j54 said:


> I'll respond this one time (I usually just report the off-topic posts)...this website is a joke sometimes.  I have reported several of these idiots to the moderators, and nothing has been done about it, except one post being removed.  I don't care if Team-Xecuter fanboys/shills want to circle-jerk with each other about how superior SX OS is to Atmosphere (odd, since it uses/steals Atmosphere code), but it shouldn't be allowed in this thread, since it is off-topic.  They can go do it in a different thread.  And before anyone says anything, SX OS uses Atmosphere code, so discussion of Atmosphere in their threads is, sadly, not off-topic.  I also don't believe that known thieves who once included brick code in their "software" deserve the same considerations, anyway, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? When did I ever say, "They are jealous because they can't afford it"? That comment is so ridiculous; as ridiculous and silly and immature as your arguments, and holds no weight in the same vein of things. That just proves to me how immature you are regarding this situation, mate. And also, I'm not an SX fanboy. I prefer SX, but as I stated, I use both. I'm talking against the silly arguments that very biased atmos users tend to spout.

Take a look at what you've just posted, and look how you LITERALLY posted nothing. No points, just "They use the term 'hate' so they're wrong herrrr". You literally made ZERO points, which add ANYTHING to your argument. You just came at it , 100% from a place of bias an childishness.

You do realize that all of your "points" are absolute garbage and hold no weight...? If you're going to call SX users "fanboys" or "trolls", then actually try backing up your points with facts. You've failed to do this, and again, like the others here, you've joined the group of "salty biased troll whos' just spouting hate just to hate". You have no points toward your argument, and yet, the ones who support SX have actually given solid points.

You look really stupid. I'd suggest you stop arguing and trying to act as though you're in the right, when you can't even argue your point with logic and maturity. Thanks.

Just let everyone use what cfw they want, and stop being so damn stupid about it. You're acting incredibly childish with bias. If you like atmos, use atmos. I'll continue using SX, primarily. But if you're going to try and argue, at LEAST do so with ACTUAL facts and ACTUAL points rather than "SX SUCKS HeRRRRP" because it doesn't. It literally does everything that Atmos can do _AND MORE._ You're literally getting salty and are just arguing due to your own immature bias. That's on YOU. And YOU are part of the problem on this forum. YOU are a toxic member with your bias-fueled arguments, mate. YOU are what's wrong with this forum. You bring fights, in an attempt to bring hate on something by listing points that aren't actually even "points". You might not like what SX "stands for", in some sense, but you cannot deny that it still has actual reason to be used, and that there are a LOT of people who actually prefer it to atmos. Don't let your immaturity and bias get in the way.


But I really don't have the energy to argue with someone who can't even argue rationally, when they know they're in the wrong. Your bias is consuming your argument, and your argument holds no weight. You're not very smart and you're not worth my time. Done.

Now unless you drop the bias, I don't want to hear any more about this from you. It's clear you simply cannot argue, and are just arguing due to your bias, with no real points to your claim. Now let's get back on topic and stop spouting this daft stupidity.


----------



## ninjistix (Jun 17, 2019)

i think the title should include the word "BETA" emuMMC support


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 17, 2019)

ninjistix said:


> i think the title should include the word "BETA" emuMMC support


Not very user-friendly at the moment, but really awesome start! I'm happy that atmos now supports emunand! I'm sure it'll be more fleshed out and user-friendly in one or two updates.


----------



## ninjistix (Jun 17, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Not very user-friendly at the moment, but really awesome start! I'm happy that atmos now supports emunand! I'm sure it'll be more fleshed out and user-friendly in one or two updates.


yes im happy about the progress, but not going to re-read all the previous posts, I just feel the title is a little misleading


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 17, 2019)

g4jek8j54 said:


> I'll respond this one time (I usually just report the off-topic posts)...this website is a joke sometimes.  I have reported several of these idiots to the moderators, and nothing has been done about it, except one post being removed.  I don't care if Team-Xecuter fanboys/shills want to circle-jerk with each other about how superior SX OS is to Atmosphere (odd, since it uses/steals Atmosphere code), but it shouldn't be allowed in this thread, since it is off-topic.  They can go do it in a different thread.  And before anyone says anything, SX OS uses Atmosphere code, so discussion of Atmosphere in their threads is, sadly, not off-topic.  I also don't believe that known thieves who once included brick code in their "software" deserve the same considerations, anyway, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a quick little point for you...

At the start of this thread, the 5th post was a post by a fanboy bashing SX. Before that there was no bashing. SX users didn't come in here bashing Atmos. Atmos users started trying to bait SX users simply because they now have a beta version of what SX has had for the last 8 months or so. I rarely see a post by an SX user trolling an Atmos user, but it seems in Atmos threads Atmos users try to bait SX users and in SX threads Atmos users spam the thread turning it into trash that nobody wants to read.

If Atmos is so superior why can't Atmos users take the higher ground and stop spamming threads into oblivion? Just be satisfied with the far superior CFW you have... Unless of course, you have to bash SX users to convince yourself that Atmos is a better option? Because that is what it looks like


----------



## nachuz (Jun 18, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> why?


I accidentally updated it before SX supported that version (because nobody knew that updating games via local wireless also updates the system), I waited like 2 weeks, TX didn't launched any update to their CFW, at that moment I knew that SX sucks, while others enjoy Atmosphere or ReiNX updated, I was just here waiting, so I decided to switch to a better cfw where I could use custom sysmodules and fast updates, atmosphere, but, uninstalling the emunand based in a hidden partition was a pain in the ass, it took me the entire day and I lost a lot of time because of it, just because TX emunand sucks and they didn't thought of people that wanted to backup their emunand (which also makes it pointless, as if the emunand bricks, you can't recover your save files/tickets), fortunately, after like 10 hours, I got my emunand installed on the sysnand and it booted on atmosphere, but obviously not on SX


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Jun 18, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> Just LOL, Atmos is as much a piracy tool as any other CFW on any other system. Stolen code is a moot point when most users using wither Switch CFW are using it to play STOLEN games. I use both Atmos and SX for their differnet reasons but mainly SX due to being able to play a large library of games from USB hdd without any installing.





nikeymikey said:


> 1st.. It takes a matter of seconds to find a build of Atmos ready to go fully piracy enabled. I stand by what i said because im willing to bet the majority of Atmos users are using a piracy enabled version for playing pirated games



Just because you can easily find a build of Atmosphere that enables piracy does not mean that the developers of Atmosphere support those solutions, and whether or not most users of Atmosphere use it for piracy purposes is irrelevant to that.



Josshy0125 said:


> What? When did I ever say, "They are jealous because they can't afford it"?



Okay, I admit that I probably misread that.  I have heard that claim many times by Team-Xecuter supporters, however, but yeah, I now see that you weren't saying that.  My mistake.  It doesn't really matter though, as that is far from the only reason why people dislike them, as has been pointed out in this thread.  It's not simply because it is a paid solution.  If Team-Xecuter actually did their own work, I would have no issue with them releasing a paid solution.



> Take a look at what you've just posted, and look how you LITERALLY posted nothing. No points, just "They use the term 'hate' so they're wrong herrrr".



You have LITERALLY posted nothing since you joined this site yesterday, and I never said that "They use the term 'hate' so they're wrong herrrr".  That statement of mine was merely an observation.



> You have no points toward your argument, and yet, the ones who support SX have actually given solid points.



Atmosphere supporters have given points towards their arguments, and have given their opinions for why they dislike Team-Xecuter's "software."  They are just as valid as what Team-Xecuter supporters have offered (and that their points are "solid" is simply your opinion).  Apparently, you are the one who is too stupid to see this...



> Just let everyone use what cfw they want



Great.  My point was to keep it out of this thread.  In case you weren't aware, the title of this thread is...

_Atmosphère 0.9.0 released, introduces emuMMC support_

I guess the moderators disagree, but I don't think that this should be a thread for discussing the pros and cons of various custom firmwares.  For organization purposes, that should be in a different thread.  I would say that this thread should be for gratitude/criticisms of the release, users reporting their experiences with 0.9.0, bugs, etc.



> But if you're going to try and argue, at LEAST do so with ACTUAL facts and ACTUAL points



I provided ACTUAL facts and ACTUAL points (that they steal code from open source projects, and that they once included brick code in their software).  Other users have provided ACTUAL facts and ACTUAL points as well.  There were even some referenced in the fifth post of this thread, which another poster referenced as a post "bashing SX OS."  By the way, I also disagree with their use of the term "obsolete."  Whether something is obsolete or not is subjective, and a matter of personal opinion.



> It literally does everything that Atmos can do



  They *literally* steal code from Atmosphere.  It would be pretty embarrassing if it couldn't "do everything that Atmos can do."

And I can promise you, I will never be "salty" when it comes to anything by their company.  I have an unhacked Switch on 1.0.0, and have no problem waiting for a solution that suits me (like, you know, a solution that wasn't once malware).  I'll just continue to wait/go do something else until that solution is ready.



> YOU are what's wrong with this forum.



Nah, I would say that the entitled children, who only care about their warez, and who feel the desire to bash and disrespect homebrew developers because they disagree with their anti-piracy stances, are one of many things that are wrong with this forum.  I've seen this false sense of entitlement on here since the Wii hacking scene was in its prime, and it was directed at Team Twiizers/fail0verflow.  I'm sure that's not the only example.



> Now unless you drop the bias, I don't want to hear any more about this from you.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  

Who's acting immature and stupid now?  You don't tell me what I can and cannot post about on here.



xtrem3x said:


> Just a quick little point for you...
> 
> At the start of this thread, the 5th post was a post by a fanboy bashing SX.



Why not just ignore it, then?  I've seen posts in SX OS threads of SX OS fanboys bashing on Atmosphere.  I don't care or really even notice though, since I very rarely go into those threads.  Too bad the SX OS fanboys in this thread can't do the same thing...



> Unless of course, you have to bash SX users to convince yourself that Atmos is a better option? Because that is what it looks like



Nah, I was convinced when the brick code was discovered that Atmosphere was a better option.    I assumed Atmosphere would be a better option prior to the discovery of the code.   No "bashing of SX users" was necessary...


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 18, 2019)

g4jek8j54 said:


> Just because you can easily find a build of Atmosphere that enables piracy does not mean that the developers of Atmosphere support those solutions, and whether or not most users of Atmosphere use it for piracy purposes is irrelevant to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ. The mental gymnastics on this one. The clear immaturity you exhibit shows your lack of rational thought. Not to mention, you _still _haven't provided any real points to support your argument. The way you're trying to prove your point (which you still haven't done...) reeks of irrationality...You're not worth my time. I'm done arguing with you.


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jun 18, 2019)

I hate posting on topics like this, but I feel the need somehow to point out that people who know they're wrong but want to argue to make themselves seem like they are on the high ground typically bash a person's personality and critique what they say with a microscope.  They also tend to say that they are finished, make a huge point about how the other person is being unreasonable, and then try to always be the one with the last word, no matter what.  Just an observation.

Also, I use Atmosphere and backup/play my own, legit purchased games.  I do not, have not, and will not ever download pirated copies of games for the Switch.

The emergence of the emuNAND is a great first step towards helping users play the way they want to.  I see it being used to have 2 copies of a game (like Smash); one for offline cheats and mods, and a fully legit one to play online with other people.  Excited to see the possibilities!


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 18, 2019)

FoxMcloud5655 said:


> I hate posting on topics like this, but I feel the need somehow to point out that people who know they're wrong but want to argue to make themselves seem like they are on the high ground typically bash a person's personality and critique what they say with a microscope.  They also tend to say that they are finished, make a huge point about how the other person is being unreasonable, and then try to always be the one with the last word, no matter what.  Just an observation.
> 
> Also, I use Atmosphere and backup/play my own, legit purchased games.  I do not, have not, and will not ever download pirated copies of games for the Switch.
> 
> The emergence of the emuNAND is a great first step towards helping users play the way they want to.  I see it being used to have 2 copies of a game (like Smash); one for offline cheats and mods, and a fully legit one to play online with other people.  Excited to see the possibilities!



Smh. There's no correlation between what you're talking about. I'm _literally_ taking the high ground. I'm not 'pretending', nor am I being 'sneaky'. What I said, is not indicative of me "being in the wrong" at all. To try and say this is a silly attempt at a jab. I wanted to reply one last time, and had every right to do so. I'm not bashing the person's personality. I've made very valid points. He made literally zero, and tried bringing up "outside points" (which meant literally nothing...) in an attempt to try and appear to "win" the argument. The point is, I called him out on that, and his reply was just silly and 'jabby'. What you're trying to accuse ME of, is not indicative AT ALL of me being in the wrong. And the fact that you're trying to assume that shows that you're simply trying to manipulate. 

And do you? That's great. Cool. But the odds that most of the people out there who use Atmos to do everything BUT play pirated games is SEVERELY slim. What you're doing is not indicative of what everyone else is doing. And if you think about it from an unbiased viewpoint, odds are, the majority of atmos users are pirating games as well. To say they're likely not is simple bias and ignorance. 

And I agree with the emunand thing. I think it's amazing that Atmos has that option now. As with all the arguments I've witnessed on this site prior to joining, this one also went off track, and in a weird spiral, to avoid valid points that were made. I, along with NUMEROUS others made VERY VERY valid points about the simple fact that SX is not obsolete, and that there are still many that prefer it, while there are many that prefer atmos. If you look back at my initial post, you'll find that all I was doing was stating how users need to stop bashing one firmware over another, and that, well, yeah, it does come, FAR more often from Atmos users, due to nothing but literal bias. If you look at the replies here, all of the points they've made are all "whataboutisms", and things like, "SX steals" or "atmos doesn't 'come' initially patched with the ability to pirate"... like ALL of those things are incredibly wishy-washy, and hold no ground toward arguing the very valid points that I, along with others, have made. It's like they were trying to bring up outside points, which don't even further their argument, in an attempt to "prove us wrong". It's silly, and is _quite literally immature_. And it's pure bias. Whereas, the points that I, along with others, were making, were actual VALID points. And unlike them, we weren't trying to spin the conversation into a completely different subject, in an attempt to "win the argument". So please. Take that bias elsewhere. Because trying to psycho-analyze my actions for my previous post has absolutely no bearing on whether I'm "right or wrong". Please stop trying to manipulate what I'm doing to make it seem like I'm "in the wrong", when in actuality, what I said and how I'm acting holds no connotation toward being "right or wrong". I did, however, state ACTUAL valid facts, and reasonings, whereas, the other people were, in the LITERAL sense, trolling, going, "HAHAHAAHA FOOL" and childish shit like that. I think if any unbiased individual were to read this thread, it'd be clear where the bias and baseless hatred comes from. So please. Stop attempting to say that I'm in the wrong by bringing up an entirely irrelevant thing, which actually holds absolutely no connotation as to whether or not I'm "right or wrong."

... This is the kind of childish shit I'm talking about on this forum, that needs to stop. The hateful circle-jerking and baseless bias, without actual "points" needs to stop. And it's quite clear as to which side plays the part in the "trolling". And if you read a few posts back, you'll see a very reasonable post by someone who stated who's more likely to troll and try and reel in people to start arguments.  It's pure childishness, immaturity, and hateful bias. So please. Leave it out. Thanks.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 18, 2019)

can i use my sx os emunand files with this? i ask because i wanna switch but dont wanna lose data


----------



## Specced9 (Jun 18, 2019)

I believe they are looking into it, but I would not consider it the first feature they prioritise.


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 18, 2019)

SexiestManAlive said:


> can i use my sx os emunand files with this? i ask because i wanna switch but dont wanna lose data



Why not just backup your saves, then make a new emunand with this?
Or if you have a spare micro SD card lying around, make make a new on that to test it, then when you know it's working properly transfer your saves/data over...


----------



## altorn (Jun 18, 2019)

Can people just calm down and shut the fuck up already?
Do that shit in PM. Please.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 18, 2019)

xtrem3x said:


> Why not just backup your saves, then make a new emunand with this?
> Or if you have a spare micro SD card lying around, make make a new on that to test it, then when you know it's working properly transfer your saves/data over...


cause i dont want to have to reinstall all my games, and i cant test it because i dont have a spare sd thats big enough


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 18, 2019)

SexiestManAlive said:


> can i use my sx os emunand files with this? i ask because i wanna switch but dont wanna lose data





SexiestManAlive said:


> cause i dont want to have to reinstall all my games, and i cant test it because i dont have a spare sd thats big enough


You dont have to reinstall a new emunand. You can even duel boot sx os and atmosphere emunand. Just follow this guide https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-setup-atmosphere-emummc.541060/.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 18, 2019)

g4jek8j54 said:


> Just because you can easily find a build of Atmosphere that enables piracy does not mean that the developers of Atmosphere support those solutions, and whether or not most users of Atmosphere use it for piracy purposes is irrelevant to that.
> 
> Blah Blah Unnecessary ranting that doesn't apply to this



I was replying to the guy who said Atmos doesn't come with the required patched for piracy, that's fair enough but still doesn't throw any water on the argument that MOST Atmos users ARE using it for some sort of piracy. Even backing up and playing your own carts is still considered piracy. Therefore your comment about whatever being irrelevant is actually irrelevant itself


----------



## leon315 (Jun 19, 2019)

ANYONE HAS tried to connect to internet with clean Nand yet?


----------



## Ian095 (Jun 19, 2019)

First of all, y'all need to shut up about arguing about sx OS and atmosphere. Both are good in their own right but I never wanted to pay for it, so I waited.

Main point though is I guess I'll wait for this to be improved upon. From what I'm reading we have no clear indication of how reliable this is of avoiding a ban. Even loading vanilla with hekate but avoiding burning fuses is surely just another risk in its own right, to use a clean nand but not burn fuses. It sounds great if I were able to play tetris 99, splatoon 2 and super Mario maker online with legit copies. Yet, I don't feel like risking it on a new release of emummc (which from my experience everyone who rushes to quickly use these new features seem to get banned because there was an unexpected error or such that made ninty aware). Don't quote me on that just from my perspective. Maybe down the line this will be great when it's more clear of the risks, and been polished up to actually avoid bans and protect the systems fuses.


----------



## Cambanana (Jul 1, 2019)

Yay


----------



## robloxOBCTBCBC (Jul 6, 2019)

now that emummc is out, is it a ban risk to install nsp/xci and playing them *offline *on emummc?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 6, 2019)

robloxOBCTBCBC said:


> now that emummc is out, is it a ban risk to install nsp/xci and playing them *offline *on emummc?


If you have a clean NAND for online play, and the dirty emuNAND is offline (or Incognito/90DNS are installed), then your ban risk is very low.


----------



## robloxOBCTBCBC (Jul 6, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If you have a clean NAND for online play, and the dirty emuNAND is offline (or Incognito/90DNS are installed), then your ban risk is very low.


so if i have those requirements, that i can install nsp/xci on emummc while offline?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 6, 2019)

robloxOBCTBCBC said:


> so if i have those requirements, that i can install nsp/xci on emummc while offline?


As long as that emuMMC is always kept offline, then yes.


----------



## robloxOBCTBCBC (Jul 6, 2019)

Lacius said:


> As long as that emuMMC is always kept offline, then yes.


last time, no ban risk involved right?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 6, 2019)

robloxOBCTBCBC said:


> last time, no ban risk involved right?


There is very little ban risk. You probably won't be banned.

If you want absolutely no ban risk, then you shouldn't be hacking your Switch.


----------



## robloxOBCTBCBC (Jul 6, 2019)

Lacius said:


> There is very little ban risk. You probably won't be banned.
> 
> If you want absolutely no ban risk, then you shouldn't be hacking your Switch.


alright thanks :3


----------



## Paulo Victor (Oct 21, 2019)

There's a way to creat a emunand or emummc "on files" ? Because every place that I look says to make has Hidden partition, but I spend hours to find a way to copy the files to a new SD card last time, so it will be more easier if this files as visible in SD.


----------



## KuranKu (Oct 21, 2019)

Paulo Victor said:


> There's a way to creat a emunand or emummc "on files" ? Because every place that I look says to make has Hidden partition, but I spend hours to find a way to copy the files to a new SD card last time, so it will be more easier if this files as visible in SD.


file file based EMuMMC is extreamly slow ...


----------



## Paulo Victor (Oct 21, 2019)

KuranKu said:


> file file based EMuMMC is extreamly slow ...


And there's a way to make a copy of this more effectively? Cause I bought a new 512gb SD card, just waiting to arrive and be happy with my Switch. And don't want to wipe and formating all again to make a new hidden partition emunand in the new one SD.


----------



## KuranKu (Oct 21, 2019)

Paulo Victor said:


> And there's a way to make a copy of this more effectively? Cause I bought a new 512gb SD card, just waiting to arrive and be happy with my Switch. And don't want to wipe and formating all again to make a new hidden partition emunand in the new one SD.


untill its get fixed inside the EMUMMC backend you cant do anything , what i segest you to do is copy your EMUMMC partition with DD and restore it afterwards to the 512 card newly creted partition for this


----------



## Paulo Victor (Oct 21, 2019)

KuranKu said:


> untill its get fixed inside the EMUMMC backend you cant do anything , what i segest you to do is copy your EMUMMC partition with DD and restore it afterwards to the 512 card newly creted partition for this


Yeah, think it's the best way possible atm. And about the emunand, it's better to make through SXOS or using Hekate? I don't pretend to use SX anymore. I read the process with Hekate is even more fast, it is true?


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 21, 2019)

KuranKu said:


> file file based EMuMMC is extreamly slow ...


I'm still using SX OS file emunand and for me is not slow...

It was slow on the older Toshiba 128GB class 10, but on the new Kingston A1 128GB I don't really see any lag at all and it's probably even faster on the newer A2 SD cards, though my friend has a faster Sandisk Extreme A2 128GB and I didn't saw exactly a difference to mine, however I wasn't timing the game loading time either, for me its good as is and I don't care for the rest, the system menus are always responsive and fast contrary to the A10 mSD...


----------



## KuranKu (Oct 21, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> I'm still using SX OS file emunand and for me is not slow...
> 
> It was slow on the older Toshiba 128GB class 10, but on the new Kingston A1 128GB I don't really see any lag at all and it's probably even faster on the newer A2 SD cards, though my friend has a faster Sandisk Extreme A2 128GB and I didn't saw exactly a difference to mine, however I wasn't timing the game loading time either, for me its good as is and I don't care for the rest, the system menus are always responsive and fast contrary to the A10 mSD...


we arent talk about sx at all


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 21, 2019)

Paulo Victor said:


> And there's a way to make a copy of this more effectively? Cause I bought a new 512gb SD card, just waiting to arrive and be happy with my Switch. And don't want to wipe and formating all again to make a new hidden partition emunand in the new one SD.


On Linux, you can use dd to clone the partition.

I think windows has WinDiskImager or something?


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 22, 2019)

KuranKu said:


> we arent talk about sx at all


Sure we aren't, but I was just pointing out that with a good A1 or A2 fast mSD the emunand works very well as files with SX OS, if it doesn't with Atmosphere I guess it's a matter of time until things get fixed and improved...

I'm still waiting for a full release of atmosphere V1.0 .


----------



## KuranKu (Oct 23, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> On Linux, you can use dd to clone the partition.
> 
> I think windows has WinDiskImager or something?


theres windows dd aswell


----------

